

Video interview with Salman Khan, of Khan Academy  - jasonmcalacanis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3bmpMX2qQ4
Very important discussion.
======
jordanmessina
First 6.5 minutes consists of all rants and fluff, here's a direct link to the
start of the interview... <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3bmpMX2qQ4#t=6m39s>

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
agree... that guy needs to shut up and just interview the guests.

